# Ashely and a Gary Fong



## cosmonaut (Aug 11, 2012)

I took this as a favor. I used the a850 and an off camera Gary Fong and a diffuser disk above. She is graduating college and this is for her announcements........
A great thing about the Gary Fong I can custom set the white balance with the dome. 




ashely by Cosmonaut's, on Flickr


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 11, 2012)

Opps. I think the Mods need to move this. Sorry.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 11, 2012)

Ashley's reds are blown. Reduce luminosity in the reds. 
The light on her face is beautiful. Gotta love Gary's Tupperware!


----------



## cosmonaut (Aug 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Ashley's reds are blown. Reduce luminosity in the reds.
> The light on her face is beautiful. Gotta love Gary's Tupperware!



 Thanks and yes it's very much like tupperware.....
I'll drop the reds a touch.


----------

